# Interfaz puerto paralelo



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, este circuito es un "aislador" del puerto paralelo de la PC con buffers tri estados 74LS244.
Proteje al puerto de cortocircuitos pero no de grandes descargas eléctricas.
El objetivo no es mostrarles el circuito porque es muuuuuy fácil, lo que quiero es compartir el PCB que me costo horas y horas de estar frente a la PC rompiéndome la cabeza para cruzar las 17 líneas del puerto por los 3 integrados, los 17 LED's y el conector de entrada en sólo una placa de 10x10!!!.

Tiene regulador de tension 7805, un switch que permite seleccionar la dirección del puerto de control y LEDs testigos a la salida de color rojo, verde y amarillo para puerto de datos, estado y control.

Está diseñado para soldarle el conector H36 que es el que traen las viejas impresoras para usar el mismo cable. Ya sé que es viejo, no se usa más y tal vez sea difícil de conseguir, yo hubiera puesto un DB25, pero el profesor que nos dio este trabajo exijia H36.


----------



## jemz (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola Fransisco:

Antes que nada muchas gracias por conpartie esta información ya que (por mi parte) me sera de mucha utilidad ya que estoy en un proyecto de la universidad que consta de un medidor de continuidad para cables de cientos de pines e infinidad de combinaciones y almenos ya tengo la interfaz del puerto paralelo, solo que me falta el soft, si tienes algun link sobre visual c que me pudieras ofrecer estaria muy bien (algo como visual C para dummies ya que no se nada de programacion en visual C) 

Saludos 
Desde Mexicali capital de Baja California (noroeste de Mexico)

donde hace un caloron termonuclear


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola, mirá, en otra parte de la página alguien dejó este link de visual basic que dicen que es bueno, yo no lo vi.

http://www.elguille.información/vb/cursos_vb/basico/indice.htm

Buscando en google encontré este manual de visual c que tampoco conozco.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos5/visualcurso/visualcurso.shtml

Si lo ves despues decime que tal es ya que se C++ y me gustaría usar algo mas visual.

Después voy a buscar si alguien publicó algo para combatir el calor termonuclear! jeje


----------



## jemz (Abr 3, 2007)

Muchas Gracias X la Info

la voy a revisar y despues te doy mi opinion al respecto de los 2 tutoriales


saludos


si encuentran alguna solucion (y sin pagar el recibo de la luz de CFE), los mexicalenses se los vamos a agradecer infinitamente. Por favor HELP (jejejejejejejejejejeje)


----------



## pinkplot (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey gracias por el circuito es de mucha ayuda, nomas me gustaria ver el  esquematico ya que no se si algunas pistas vayan juntas o como esta de antemano si lo puedes poner gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Perdón por la demora, pero no tengo el esquemático. Símplemente son líneas que pasan por los buffers 74LS244


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 6, 2008)

tambien podrian utilizar el 74ls245 es la misma funcion del 244 pero la diferencia eske los pines en el 245 estan ordenados y en el 244 no los estan 

saludos


----------



## pinkplot (Abr 11, 2008)

hola.. solo una pregunta como deberia ser el funcionamiento correcto del circuito, y si el bloque es para conectar una fuente o una pila, y cual es el puerto  de salida y el de entrada de datos. ya esta armado el circuito asi que no nomas quiero saber si funciona correctamente. gracias de antemano


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola. Podés alimentarlo con lo que quieras porque tiene un 7805 a la entrada que regula.
El puerto de entrada es el conector de impresora que tiene.
Los leds te muestran las líneas que están en nivel alto.


----------



## cet (Abr 16, 2008)

hola, peron por molestar pero alguno sabe como puedo controlar este puerto con codigo escrito en maple, si alguno lo sabe se les agraecere mucho su respuesta, gracias...


----------



## clockg (Mar 30, 2009)

hola, estaba leyendo el foro porque estaba interesado en adaptar un puerto usb a paralelo. compré un cable adaptador usb a paralelo pero el conector paralelo es del tipo H36 macho, lo que quiero saber es la configuraciòn de los pines de este conector para poder reemplazarlo por uno db25 hembra y usarlo con mi programador de pic. alguien puede ayudarme? que conexiones debo hacer para cambiar de un conector a otro? gracias de antemano


----------

